# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  NW Corner of 23rd & Classen (Rainbow Records)

## twade

Does anyone know the history of the cluster of buildings on the northwest corner of 23rd and Classen?  It includes Rainbow Records, a dance studio (complete with snowflake lights), and a shuttered building that says "1215" (presumably the building number).  

Once Land Run decides on a plan for the Gold Dome, I would imagine there might be new found interest to doing something with the buildings.

----------


## Spartan

I don't know but I've always loved that billboard sign. I bet if we get a good, visible thread going on here, some developer might take a look at it. Always screamed potential.

----------


## twade

> I don't know but I've always loved that billboard sign. I bet if we get a good, visible thread going on here, some developer might take a look at it. Always screamed potential.


It absolutely has a ton of potential.  I may pull the appraiser information later to see if the buildings have common ownership.

----------


## NWOKCGuy

I think the issue with this building is parking.  Until 23rd becomes more walkable - and Classen for that matter - I don't see how a business could sustain itself here without parking. It's a great building though.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I think the issue with this building is parking.  Until 23rd becomes more walkable - and Classen for that matter - I don't see how a business could sustain itself here without parking. It's a great building though.


I went to Rainbow many many times over many many years while Scott Booker was still working there, parked in a lot around the corner on 23rd, west of Classen, was never a problem even when that center was populated with shops.  However, if *all* of the center has popular shops in today's environment, it might be a problem of not enough parking.

----------


## Pete

This property is now for sale, but for an absurd sum considering the size of the property and lack of parking.

Hope someone buys and renovates but it is outside the domain of an design review committee and thus almost anything could happen there with little oversight.

----------


## catch22

I can't believe the billboard only brings in $200 a month. I would have guessed a lot more being on such busy streets.

----------


## IanMcDermid

I suppose if it's just going to sit there you might as well ask an unjustifiable amount a money for it right? It's a shame. I always had dreams for this building.

----------


## OkiePoke

What is the going rate for a building in that condition in that area per foot?

----------


## Pete

Rainbow Records, Hoover Vacuum buildings on the market

By: Molly M. Fleming The Journal Record	February 23, 2017

OKLAHOMA CITY – Gary Parker looks at the Rainbow Records building a little differently than most people.

He’s able to look past the boarded-up windows and peeling paint. When he looks at the buildings at NW 23rd Street and Classen Boulevard, he’s transported back in time.

He can remember when he had to work next door at his parents’ Hoover Vacuum shop. Starting at 10 years old, he would spend his summer breaks with his brothers, repairing vacuums. He was paid 25 cents per hour.

“My dad put three kids through college with that vacuum shop,” he said. “We had a lot of commercial accounts. We had the Capitol’s vacuums.”

He remembers hanging out with The Flaming Lips and other bands that came through town and stopped at the record store. 

He’s still friends with people who once worked at the store.

The shop was a drugstore in its early life. The apothecary cabinets and ice cream machine from the soda fountain are still in the building. And there’s a lot in the three buildings owned by Parker’s parents, Carlin and Velma Parker. More than 50 vacuums are inside the record store. The building’s original exterior neon lights sit in stacks around the space.

Vacuum parts fill the record store’s storage space. Besides vacuums, the building is stocked with stuff that Carlin Parker would trade for his repair work. The vacuum store’s storage area is filled to the brim with boxes, full of the traded items.

Parker is selling the three properties, which include the Rainbow Records building, the Hoover Vacuum shop and a third building between the two – 2401, 2405 and 2407 N. Classen Blvd. They total more than 6,000 square feet with a listing price of $1.59 million.

“We were waiting for what we felt like was the right time,” he said.

But other people were tired of waiting for something to happen with the properties. Parker said potential buyers had tracked down his parents at their home. They would even shove contracts under their door.

They didn’t sell. The highest offer they heard was $900,000.

Newmark Grubb Levy Strange Beffort office broker Brad Rice took a different approach. He called the Parkers and visited with them politely. He sent them a letter and told them what he thought about the property and its selling potential. It took a year for him to secure the listing.

“I love the corner,” he said. “With what’s going on at Classen and Uptown, I just wanted to see it redeveloped.”

That’s what Parker said he would like as well but knows there’s a possibility that some or all of the properties could be demolished. His parents have owned them since the 1970s. They’ve operated their vacuum shop there since 1953. They leased the Rainbow Records building to the owner. The record store closed in 2003.

Rice said the Parkers are willing to take offers on the building, but there won’t be a formal call. There’s no timeline for when a closing will occur. Rice said he wants someone local to make the purchase.

“Someone local will respect the character,” he said, giving mention to The Pivot Project team and its work on restoring historic buildings.

----------


## AP

YES. I've wanted those buildings to sell for so long.

----------


## stile99

Hopefully I'm wrong, but it might be awhile longer if he listed the property(ies) at sentimental price instead of market price.  If people are offering a max of $900,000 and you're asking almost double that, there are two possibilities.  Come down in price, or keep sitting there unsold.

----------


## HangryHippo

Maybe he'll work out a deal with the Pivot Project since he's apparently a fan of their work.

----------


## Harbinger

I noticed the real estate sign that was taped to the inside glass has not been displayed for a few weeks now. Any movement here that anyone knows about? Or is the only movement the sign falling to the floor from overstressed tape...:-/

----------

